# All Grain Lager Recipe?



## hamstringsally (23/5/11)

does anyone have a nice lager recipe german or belgium style?

having a brew night wed with the boys and the big fridge will be running at about 14 deg with the other batches. im not sure what to brew so does anyone have an all grain recipe to give a crack?

cheers


----------



## donburke (23/5/11)

hamstringsally said:


> does anyone have a nice lager recipe german or belgium style?
> 
> having a brew night wed with the boys and the big fridge will be running at about 14 deg with the other batches. im not sure what to brew so does anyone have an all grain recipe to give a crack?
> 
> cheers




100% bohemian pilsner mashed @ 65 for 75 mins, 90 min boil bittered with a single 60 min saaz addition to 30 ibu 

at 14 deg i'd try a kolsch yeast or wy1007

bet you it wont last long when drinking


----------



## Wolfy (24/5/11)

donburke said:


> 100% bohemian pilsner mashed @ 65 for 75 mins, 90 min boil bittered with a single 60 min saaz addition to 30 ibu


Sounds more Czech/Bohemian than the German or Belgian the OP was asking for, but a simple/easy recipe, except I'd add in an extra Saaz addition or two.


----------



## yum beer (24/5/11)

Id throw in a about 10% munich and 5% carapils...
use yourself some hallertau with abandon.....early,late,dry

yum


----------



## bconnery (24/5/11)

German pilsner
100% pils malt, or throw in 10% munich, which is my preference. 

Bitter to 30-40 IBUs with noble hops, or throw in some NZ hops such as Nelson Sauvin or Moetuka(BSaaz), my personal favourite in a pils, for a new world twist. 

Hop additions are 60 minutes and a flavour addition of 1.23g per litre (rounded unless your scales are really really good...) at 15 or 10 minutes. 
I got that ratio from someone on this site years back and it works well.

I use this as the base recipe for all my pilsners, and then play with the yeast and hop choice.


----------



## kenlock (24/5/11)

Recipe: Warsteiner Premium Verum
Brewer: Ken
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 17.00 L 
Boil Size: 22.82 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 5.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 86.21 % 
0.35 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 8.05 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 5.75 % 
57.90 gm Tettnang [4.00 %] (90 min) Hops 36.5 IBU 
12.40 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (15 min)Hops 2.0 IBU 
0.01 l Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.35 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 11.34 L of water at 71.8 C 65.5 C


----------



## [email protected] (24/5/11)

My advice would be to only use pale malt and bitter to around 20IBU. If you want a clean finish use Hallertau for every thing, If you want a bit more bite use Saaz.

Don't be affraid to add a % of Sugar to keep it clean and try to avoid unneccesary malt that will add body.

Boil for 90min to reduce DMS. If you can, ferment at 14deg then up the temp to 18deg when the SG hits 1.020. keep at 18deg for about 4 days after you hit FG then chill. Rack off the yeast if possible and keep chilled for a couple more weeks to lager.

Booz


----------

